# Cute Timelapse - Rubik's Cube Pumpkin Carving



## jaredloe (Oct 31, 2013)

This is fun little timelapse of a pumpkin magically carving a Rubik's Cube onto itself.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I wish I could get pumpkins to carve themselves like that. It would save me a lot of time:jol:


----------

